# 4 note diminished pattern - nicely visualized



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

The diminished scale can be awkward to find on the fretboard at first. Here is a pattern that might help! Let me know.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

How about a lesson on how to mix in whole tone scales with the diminished? Sounds like a guy really knows what he is doing on the fifth, although mostly I rely on flukes and experimentation. I would like to understand better. 

Another great shirt, btw...


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, there is a scale called the Altered Scale (Altered scale - Wikipedia) that actually has a diminished and whole-tone construction. Perhaps that is what you are thinking. It's sometimes called Diminished Whole Tone, or Super Locrian. It's often used over the 5 chord.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I will check that out, RR. Thanks.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

dolphinstreet said:


> Well, there is a scale called the Altered Scale (Altered scale - Wikipedia) that actually has a diminished and whole-tone construction. Perhaps that is what you are thinking. It's sometimes called Diminished Whole Tone, or Super Locrian. It's often used over the 5 chord.


OK. So in key of A when I am on the E7, I do your diminished pattern on the fifth string (starting at E) then switch to whole tone on the fourth string (Bb, C, D, E). That resolves nicely to A. Thanks, RR.


----------

